
Max software outsourced to $12.80-an-hour engineers - drevil-v2
https://www.theage.com.au/business/companies/boeing-s-737-max-software-outsourced-to-12-80-an-hour-engineers-20190629-p522h4.html
======
aurizon
I think this may be an unfaire call. I think they were duty bound into hiring
some Indian engneers because they were entering into agreements in that
country and they needed people familiar with the stuff. Anything would have to
be well vetted by US people. It looks to me like the Peter principal in full
flower. Boeing if filled up to the nostrils with highly paid executives, all
Petered out, and badgered by greedy unions who overman and work rule the
company mercilessly and between all these is the heavily subsidized Airbus
consortium and Boeing was at it's limit and something broke. It need to build
a new factory in a right to work state and close down Seattle and start anew
with new employees - if they can.

